# Shipping/transporting car from UK to Algarve



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello

I need to ship/transport a used car from UK to Algarve

has anyone used / can anyone recommend a firm that can do this?

many thanks


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

JohnThomas0168 said:


> Hello
> 
> I need to ship/transport a used car from UK to Algarve
> 
> ...


Yes
Algarve Removals
Used them to transport my Cayenne
Tip top

Rob


----------



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

many thanks

Most helpful

JT



JohnThomas0168 said:


> Hello
> 
> I need to ship/transport a used car from UK to Algarve
> 
> ...


----------

